# I WON!



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

-

Being stuck in a wheelchair with a leg up in my own home since ten days, 
I was taken hostage by my daughter who forced me to play chess almost 
every evening after her work — so to give me reasons to be that grumpy. 

She has beaten me up shamelessly until… last night. I feel better now.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 4, 2022)

Congrats on the win. It always feels good to put the kids back in there place. And it only took 10 days.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

ivanz said:


> … And it only took 10 days.



Ten days as hostage but I thought her how to play many years back.
My ex-wife said that I was one a very intelligent man but I gave all
my brains to the kids.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2022)

Keep up the good work.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2022)

we need photos to prove this lol


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> we need photos to prove this lol


Yeah, where's that winning board shot...!!! LOL

Congrats on the win! Being single I have to go from one chair to the next.


BTW I play Space Chess.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 13, 2022)

-

Wow… I love the idea!


----------

